# "The red blotch"



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

This is my latest piece. Right now I strive after simplicity, to get a feel for colour and form. /Mats.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

I like the textures


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

Yes, but I must add more texture to the red spot, I think. Texture is important. George Braque often added small pieces of cork(?) to the oil paint. I have experimented with using dolomite as an additive. It is a structure material for paint that can be bought at hardware stores. In fact, I think Braque has shown the way, with his synthetic cubist style. "The bowl of grapes", 1926:









http://www.wikiart.org/en/georges-braque/the-bowl-of-grapes-1926


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

As you can see, my painting is now improved, because I have diminished the red blotch and added structure to it. I encounter such problems again and again, I have to make small changes in order to make it work. /Mats


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

The brighter pic also helps. Nice.


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

In this painting I have emphasized the structural element. "The Troll".


----------

